# Alexandre Towing Tug Canning



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi This tug is now a floating exhibit in Swansea Marina she used work in the Bristol Chanel , There is a brief history there I would likr to find out more of her and any other tugs in the Bristol Channel under Alexandre Towing Co. Many Thanks Chris Rogersl


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Chris,

I am cautions but I think you mean *Alexandra *

If so, the *CANNING* was built in 1954 by Cochrane & Sons, Selby for the Alexandra Towing Co. Limited, as an oil burning steam tug with a triple expansion engine by C D Holmes & Co. Ltd., Hull and was the first oil burning tug built for the company; for the next 5 years all tugs built for the company were of similar design and appearance. She worked at Liverpool until 1966 when she was transferred to Swansea where she earned the distinction of being the last steam tug to operate in the Bristol Channel.. *CANNING* was acquired by the Swansea Maritime Museum in 1974 for preservation and has retained the fleet colours of the Alexandra Towing Co. Ltd, her original owners.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

the tug caning is in my gallrey berthed in the swansea matina pluss a few more photos of the marina regards graham


----------



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Graham, Many thanks managed to get aboard her this afternoon as walked past the guy who maintains her and TH Lightship Helwick gave me a free reign to look over, Cheers Chris


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Chris I have photos of the benson majestic kingsforth if you would like me to email them to you and i think the clynforth regards graham


----------



## ivor216 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Britania Tugs Kingsforth & Majestic*



graham said:


> Hi Chris I have photos of the benson majestic kingsforth if you would like me to email them to you and i think the clynforth regards graham


Read on the forum you have photos of the kingsforth & Majestic.

I have a website www.swanseadocks.co.uk which is all about the Port of Swansea. Most of the Alexandra tugs which were used in Swansea are on it.
I have been looking for some time for the Britania tugs Queensforth Kingsforth and Majestic. 

Your Sincerely
Ivor Lewis Contact address on the site


----------

